# philly jack



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

how does this lot of plugs look for the for bolth reels ????
not all done with them but just want to make sure its good with you first


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great to me and a good deal for both of us, Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

i have 1 more for you.
when i was epoxy the blurple one it got a bubble in it so i made you a nother one in blurple .
its still good to fish just dont want to trade a small flawed plug so its a free bee total of 11 plugs.
its a small blemish.
i will take a pic if you want later with them all done and hooks on.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Wow What A Great Job*

Smitty, the plugs arrived in yesterdays mail and I was thrilled when I opened the box and began to examine the plugs. My secretary was truely impressed! Then I took them home and showed them to my wife. Right away she was talking about useing them to decorate our den. She's says that they are to pretty to throw into the water to catch some stinky old fish. Anyhow, Kimber, thanks for doing such a beautiful job! I'll let ya know how they swim/catch fish after I use them in early January down in DE. Thanks again and I look forward to wetting a line with you next year when I'm down your way. Would love to fish the spawning run with you this spring. Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Smitty, the plugs arrived in yesterdays mail and I was thrilled when I opened the box and began to examine the plugs. My secretary was truely impressed! Then I took them home and showed them to my wife. Right away she was talking about useing them to decorate our den. She's says that they are to pretty to throw into the water to catch some stinky old fish. Anyhow, Kimber, thanks for doing such a beautiful job! I'll let ya know how they swim/catch fish after I use them in early January down in DE. Thanks again and I look forward to wetting a line with you next year when I'm down your way. Would love to fish the spawning run with you this spring. Philly Jack


good happy you like them.

but you tell that wife that the fish need to look pretty on the way in to the shore its the last chance thay get.

hay i got a idea i see you got her a pink rod fo christmas how about i work on a pink bunker swimmer for her think she like that?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Man*



smitty919 said:


> how does this lot of plugs look for the for bolth reels ????
> not all done with them but just want to make sure its good with you first


Smitty you sure do some great work!!!!!!


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks:

i just got a airbrush today so with any luck i can make them even better looking.
all the ones in the pic are all done with rattle cans.


----------

